# Full Blade vs. Bastard Sword



## Particle_Man (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't read Adventurer's Vault but I have heard people praising the Full Blade.  It is a 2-handed +3 proficiency 1d12 damage weapon that requires an exotic weapon proficiency, right?

If so, isn't a Bastard Sword (same as above, except 1d10+1 damage when wielded in two hands) just as good?


----------



## karlindel (Jun 1, 2009)

The Fullblade is also a High Crit weapon.  

Other than that, the +1 damage from wielding the Bastard Sword 2-handed is not part of the [W] damage, and so is not multiplied by high [W] attacks.  The Fullblade also does higher damage on a crit (even setting aside the High Crit property).


----------



## Blackbrrd (Jun 1, 2009)

The Fullblade is a good alternative to the Bastard sword, together with a lot of other weapons like the tripple headed flail, etc. More diversity = good. 

(The weapon selection in the PHB is too low I think)


----------



## Obryn (Jun 1, 2009)

Particle_Man said:


> I haven't read Adventurer's Vault but I have heard people praising the Full Blade.  It is a 2-handed +3 proficiency 1d12 damage weapon that requires an exotic weapon proficiency, right?
> 
> If so, isn't a Bastard Sword (same as above, except 1d10+1 damage when wielded in two hands) just as good?



As others have pointed out, that +1 isn't per-[W].  On a 3[W] attack, a bastard sword would deal 3d10+modifiers+1, not 3d10+modifiers+3.

Also, the fullblade is high-crit, which always helps!

The bastard sword is a very respectable 1-handed weapon, and can even hold its own versus martial 2-handed weapons.  But it can't keep up with 2-handed exotic weapons for major smashing power.

-O


----------



## eriktheguy (Jun 1, 2009)

As mentioned above, fullblade deals more damage per [W], 1d12 is better than 1d10 on a crit, the fullblade is high crit.
Also the fullblade is a two handed weapon for barbarians etc, I do not believe the bastard sword counts as a two handed weapon for this purpose.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rainsinger (Jun 2, 2009)

...still waiting for a 4E Oriental Adventures. WTB - No-Dachi.


----------



## Starfox (Jun 2, 2009)

rainsinger said:


> ...still waiting for a 4E Oriental Adventures. WTB - No-Dachi.




With Katana = Bastard sword, I'd bet No.Dachi = Fullblade. And really, that's a bit too kind - the No-Dachi were never a really big  hit in Japan. The Naginata (Glaive) was generally preferred for battlefield use.


----------



## RedBeardJim (Jun 2, 2009)

Think of it this way. The Bastard sword is meant to be an upgrade from the Longsword, while the Fullblade is meant to be an upgrade from the Greatsword. The fact that the Bastard sword is also an upgrade from the Greatsword is a reflection of the fact that the Greatsword is kind of lame compared to other 2-handed weapons.


----------



## robsenworldaccount (Jun 2, 2009)

The new exotic weapons are the new standard

I feel this really inhibits creativity and and "Finding" new weapons say in a dungeons because chances are

You wouldn't use a bastard sword if you found one because you had to take a feat for an 

"optimized" weapon

Bleh


----------



## RedBeardJim (Jun 2, 2009)

robsenworldaccount said:


> The new exotic weapons are the new standard
> 
> I feel this really inhibits creativity and and "Finding" new weapons say in a dungeons because chances are
> 
> ...




Unless you're a two-weapon ranger, or a sword-and-board fighter, or a halfling barbarian, or....

It's still the best +3 one-handed weapon in the game.


----------



## Gort (Jun 2, 2009)

robsenworldaccount said:


> The new exotic weapons are the new standard
> 
> I feel this really inhibits creativity and and "Finding" new weapons say in a dungeons because chances are
> 
> ...




This reads like a haiku.

It's always been the case that characters will have specialisations or exotic weapon proficiencies in particular weapons. Heck, your dwarf might find a magic longsword but prefer to stick with his axe because the imagery is better.

I guess I don't really see how this is a new problem in any way.


----------



## jasonbostwick (Jun 2, 2009)

robsenworldaccount said:


> The new exotic weapons are the new standard
> 
> I feel this really inhibits creativity and and "Finding" new weapons say in a dungeons because chances are
> 
> ...




This is the situation that the _Transfer Enchantment _ritual helps prevent.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (Jun 2, 2009)

Gort said:


> I guess I don't really see how this is a new problem in any way.




Especially with the Transfer Enchantment ritual being available.  Find a really awesome flail, but you prefer your Fullblade you spent all your feats specializing in?  Put the flail's enchantment on a Fullblade.


----------

